# Nikon 14-24mm with Tilt-Shift adapter for Sony E-mount



## Aglet (Aug 19, 2014)

The idea of being able to do this is absolutely drool-worthy.
Will be interesting to see how well it performs and how much movement range it will have on a FF.

www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/08/14/hartblei-introduces-hcam-master-ts-14-24mm-tilt-shift-optic-for-sony-e-moun

Dang! Sony's the only system I don't carry... yet.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 19, 2014)

Aglet said:


> The idea of being able to do this is absolutely drool-worthy.
> Will be interesting to see how well it performs and how much movement range it will have on a FF.
> 
> www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/08/14/hartblei-introduces-hcam-master-ts-14-24mm-tilt-shift-optic-for-sony-e-moun
> ...



At least it's native EF-mount so this still has a place on this 'Canon forum' 

I wonder if it's also possible to adjust the aperture of Canon lenses.


----------

